# Breeding Ice and Almond Pigeons



## Cascadia (Apr 12, 2017)

So I've sort of got an interesting breeding plan for this next year, I've found myself with extra damascenes as well as birmingham rollers. My plan this year is to breed an almond (a pure almond, I currently only have a spread almond cock) which should be fairly straight forward, I'm getting a blue bar hen this week from a friend. 

But, I've always adored the ice colour and would love to try to take on a project of trying to make an Ice birmingham roller. I've looked around for information on breeding Ice, I've read it's dominant but the het.Ice doesn't look the same as the dominant, so it'll probably take a few generations to get back to that pure Ice, right? Or is Ice one of those genes where it relies on other modifiers? Will my roller/damascenes ever look nearly as nice as my damascenes? 

And this is a few years away probably, but could it pose and trouble breeding almond to Ice? I know you can't breed almond to almond, but I've never seen anyone talk about an Ice almond so I'm just curious if it's just availability, or interest or if theres an issue there. I feel like an Ice almond would probably look similar to a spread almond but who knows!


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Here is an old thread discussing just that but trying to get the color into homers. 

https://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/color-pattern-of-ice-pigeons-48209-4.html


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

I also read this and in case of almond birds seemed to simplify almond and breeding. 

“Almond is a sex-linked dominant mutation. That means:

Any almond hen X any non-almond cock will give ALL almond sons and ALL non-almond daughters.
A heterozygous almond cock (which is most almonds in the world) X non-almond hen gives about 50% almond cocks and hens and about 50% non-almond cocks and hens.
A homozygous almond cock (not recommended in most cases) X non-almond hen gives 100% almond young of both sexes.”


----------



## Cascadia (Apr 12, 2017)

Ladygrey said:


> I also read this and in case of almond birds seemed to simplify almond and breeding.
> 
> “Almond is a sex-linked dominant mutation. That means:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link on the ice breeding! I've bred almonds before (not almond to almond however because of the defects) and they've bred true to this, I'll for sure make sure to document what comes out of an ice x almond as far as how the bird looks!


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

I’d love to see it!


----------

